# GGRRC Layout Tours



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

BIG, BIG NEWS, MARK Your Calendar ....The Gateway Garden Railroad Club will have nine of our member's layouts open for tours on May 21st & 22nd. There will tours on both sides of the Metro St. Louis Area. Come spend a weekend with us as we showcase different features and different settings. The actual sites are being finallized and will appear here very soon.http://www.ggrrc.org/


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Locations and directions are now online.


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

9 great layouts with layout site #1 (Andy & Jane Clarke's Bluestone Southern) having operating sessions both days.


----------

